# Dealers



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I went to my Krone dealer yesterday and bought my tedder. I was talking to the salesman while this process was going on, and he told me that about a year ago he left a multi-store green paint dealership. I told him I mess around on Hay Talk and the biggest complaint was about sales people follow up. He said they didn't want us to, it cost them money. He said the day I told them to stick it, I had gone out to a customer that I had just sold a tractor to and he was having some problems so I helped him with it. When I got back to the store they lit into me and said what I should have called the service dept., so they could make a service call and we could have charged for it. He told them that's a good way to lose a customer. They told him it didn't matter we are the green paint guys and there is another one standing behind him. So the moral to this story if you can find a good dealer you had better hold on to them. I really like this dealer they show you that they want your business and take care of you. They handle Krone, NH, and Massey. Even though they are twice as far as my nearest NH dealer which is a multi-store outfit, They have my business now. The best part is the service techs are Mennonite guys and gals and they care. The head tech spent an hour going over problems I'm having with my baler with me and how to correct them. Yep! They have my business.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Not surprising that the larger multi dealers like to step on dollars to find dimes. On a lower smaller level where folks actually deal with people and equipment they are able to see reality. The bigger any operation gets it can unfortunately allow someone to take the 10000 feet approach. Looks good from 10k feet in the air. Glad to hear you found a good salesman and a good dealer.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm head service tech at a single store dealer. We try our absolute best to service every customer we can. Problem is, there are only so many hours in the day and only so many "good" mechanics. Can find a ton of wrench turners that only care about payday.

I farm. That's where my heart lies. I treat every customers machine as if it were mine, and try to find each customer the best deal possible. I've been reprimanded multiple times for telling a customer that he should get this certain part from this certain place, which isn't necessarily our dealership. I don't do it to be a pain, but after years of working at a place, the customers become good friends, and you know who could stand to save a few bucks, and who doesn't really care.

I'm glad you found one of the few good dealers left.


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

I just recently went to multi store green dealership. It was first time buying anything new that was green. I was actually very pleasantly suprised by the service we got there. The salesman we had was very good, and really worked (I thought) to get us the best deal he could have.

Also while there we went over to service dept. to talk to one of service techs. The tech gladly came out and discussed with us at great length some of our issues we had with a tractor. I was really impressed. I am sure not all the individuals would have taken the time but these two people in particular were very helpful.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Farm equipment dealers are the same as car dealers in a lot of respects. Dealt with a car dealer back east the had the slogan "First choose your dealer, then choose your car." All manufacturers build some "better" pieces and some "lesser" pieces in quality. The dealer is the one that needs to make the "lesser" equipment tolerable.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

[quote name="FCF" post="166036" timestamp="1427038711"]

Farm equipment dealers are the same as car dealers in a lot of respects. Dealt with a car dealer back east the had the slogan "First choose your dealer, then choose your car." All manufacturers build some "better" pieces and some "lesser" pieces in quality. The dealer is the one that needs to make the "lesser" equipment tolerable.[/quote)

Dont get me started on car dealers right now. A dealer here losts my wifes and myself personal information. The salesman who had most acess to it quite. As you can imagine we were upset and concerned. Left it at that was in contact with the head office for that kind of car. A month later the dealers responce was to try several times to have me arrested. They lied to the police and said I was just in dealer yellng screaming. Throwing things. Breaking things. When the police would not do anything they than sent tresspassing letters to us banning us from the place. We have a car through them. This car has been having lots of warranty work on it. Now we cant get the work done and the next closest dealer is close to 3 hours away. Since we have had lots of work on our current car we were looking to trade it in. That is how this whole thing started. We didnt buy the car from this dealer but they took over from the dealer we did buy from


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

We still have a single owner green store 25 miles south of us. The folks around here figured that would be the go-to store now, but last fall the owner rented several hundred acres in our neighborhood for his kid to start farming just out of college. I guess we won't be supporting that jerk anymore. :angry:


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

barnrope said:


> We still have a single owner green store 25 miles south of us. The folks around here figured that would be the go-to store now, but last fall the owner rented several hundred acres in our neighborhood for his kid to start farming just out of college. I guess we won't be supporting that jerk anymore. :angry:


LOL

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

barnrope said:


> We still have a single owner green store 25 miles south of us. The folks around here figured that would be the go-to store now, but last fall the owner rented several hundred acres in our neighborhood for his kid to start farming just out of college. I guess we won't be supporting that jerk anymore. :angry:


Hope the kid looses his ass now that grain prices have dropped.Especially if they pd high rents just to get it.

Reminds me of local Vet whose kid wanted to farm got Daddys checkbook and started renting ground for 175 when going rate was 100-125.At that time no way would 175 work some guys I know lost 1/2 to 3/4 of the ground they were farming to him.He rented quite a few thousand acres within a couple yrs 5000+.The guy can't fix a tire or change oil in a tractor everything goes to town.The shop is spotless and used for toys,but it did make one of the farm magazines for his fancy shop.

I heard he made the statement he can't stop and have a beer in local bar no one will talk to him,well jeeze I wonder why.lol.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

TJH said:


> I went to my Krone dealer yesterday and bought my tedder. I was talking to the salesman while this process was going on, and he told me that about a year ago he left a multi-store green paint dealership. I told him I mess around on Hay Talk and the biggest complaint was about sales people follow up. He said they didn't want us to, it cost them money. He said the day I told them to stick it, I had gone out to a customer that I had just sold a tractor to and he was having some problems so I helped him with it. When I got back to the store they lit into me and said what I should have called the service dept., so they could make a service call and we could have charged for it. He told them that's a good way to lose a customer. They told him it didn't matter we are the green paint guys and there is another one standing behind him. So the moral to this story if you can find a good dealer you had better hold on to them. I really like this dealer they show you that they want your business and take care of you. They handle Krone, NH, and Massey. Even though they are twice as far as my nearest NH dealer which is a multi-store outfit, They have my business now. The best part is the service techs are Mennonite guys and gals and they care. The head tech spent an hour going over problems I'm having with my baler with me and how to correct them. Yep! They have my business.


The reason I drive by JD and IH dealer for another 30 min or so to the friendly helpful vermeer/zetor/bushog dealer. They always know you and bend over backwards to help with any piece of equipment. And always a smile.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> Hope the kid looses his ass now that grain prices have dropped.Especially if they pd high rents just to get it.Reminds me of local Vet whose kid wanted to farm got Daddys checkbook and started renting ground for 175 when going rate was 100-125.At that time no way would 175 work some guys I know lost 1/2 to 3/4 of the ground they were farming to him.He rented quite a few thousand acres within a couple yrs 5000+.The guy can't fix a tire or change oil in a tractor everything goes to town.The shop is spotless and used for toys,but it did make one of the farm magazines for his fancy shop.I heard he made the statement he can't stop and have a beer in local bar no one will talk to him,well jeeze I wonder why.lol.


Sounds like the guy from my town that struck it rich. He decided to spend his millions on becoming a "farmer". He UNDERCUTS everyone's prices for bush hogging, hay, etc. and forces other full time farmers out of the area since they can't sell or offer services with prices that low. 
His spoiled kid will show up in a $125,000 Deere with a CX-15 and charge the customer $5-10 per acre to cut fields. Then he sells hay (baled weeds) from his 200 yr old restored stone barn for $3/bale. 
Talk about frustrating. Guess we just have to wait until he gets bored with it, sells off and buys a yacht.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Sounds like the guy from my town that struck it rich. He decided to spend his millions on becoming a "farmer". He UNDERCUTS everyone's prices for bush hogging, hay, etc. and forces other full time farmers out of the area since they can't sell or offer services with prices that low.
> His spoiled kid will show up in a $125,000 Deere with a CX-15 and charge the customer $5-10 per acre to cut fields. Then he sells hay (baled weeds) from his 200 yr old restored stone barn for $3/bale.
> Talk about frustrating. Guess we just have to wait until he gets bored with it, sells off and buys a yacht.


I don't know how this one got his money but I read an article the other day about multi-millionaire Lottery winners and how a huge majority of them blow through their money within 2-3 years and then have almost nothing to show for it. Maybe that will be this guys demise.

You can only run a money losing operation for so long, maybe the folks like yourself and the other farmers whose heart is really in it can stick out long enough to see him come tumbling down.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I've got a multi green paint store 8 miles from me they own many many stores in Wi. and IL. about 6 wks ago I was dealing on a baler at the store close to me but the salesman involved in the sale was 200 miles south. anyway I wanted to trade my baler in. He wanted me to email a min of 12 pictures plus all my service records of my baler to him. I drove by this baler on the lot of a little over a yr. and they drop their asking price 1500. This salesman was rude, and didn't care about a sale because they all get a paycheck no commission didn't know the previous history or owner, just what was on his cheat sheet in front of him .... How the H... do you run a huge business that way , why couldn't the salesman that had the baler on his lot 8 miles up the rd just come look at my trade in and deal with me ??? I hope these grain prices put the hurt to them . We got a Mom & Pop Case IH store 15 miles away I'll go buy a baler from them, We also got the So Called Claimed "Biggest NH hay equipment dealer in the US ) I don't know that for a fact but that is what they say. He's 25 miles east of me. I do Know he is the Biggest lair and cheater in the US. The main salesmans name around these parts is (Lyn"N Larry ) general rule with the 3 big dealer here is you got to milk min of 1000 cows have 1500 ac of hay and farm 3-5 K other wise we don't want to waste our time on you. Petty sad around here


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I stopped by my Vermeer/NH dealer today. Bought baler and rake from them last year. Other than that a few parts over past 3 or 4 years. I am no big fish of a customer. The 2 salesmen are in the office of one of them. I asked about possibly demoing a 4 star tedder this summer. Some chit chat-both recognized me my guy I bought from couldn't place me. Other guy says to him you sold him a baler last year. And he said you are so and so, right? Oh yeah says my salesman. Knew it.

Then to parts counter. I bought two rolls of net. Guy there had my first name down.

Looking forward to doing more business with these guys in the future.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You guys are way off base....it is not the dealer.....it is the country you now live in. No incentive for being nice, no incentive for helping.....people are dealers....and people just don't give a rats tail about anything but themselves these days.

I went to town early this morning.....played a little game of giving smiles.....was amazed at the number of people walking around either frowning or with a very distant look to them not caring if they spoke to anyone or not.....I smiled at everyone and said good morning.....most said good morning in reply....and even about 1/3 smiled back. Folks, we are a nation of very unhappy people for the most part. That is what happens when you have nothing Spiritual in your life.

Regards, Mike


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Mike I know that you are right and I myself have Spiritual faith even though it doesn't always show  But it's so hard to keep that spirit when you have to deal with aholes and most of them pray to the green back gods for the almighty dollars so they don't give a rat's ... about how they treat you as long as they close the deal,I remember growing up you walked in to the dealership and they all ask how things were and how everybody was and if they didn't have what you needed they would figure out some thing to get you going. All I ever heard now is (Don't have it in stock can order it will be here in 2-3 days if you need it sooner the over night shipping is extra 25. if they do have it then they usually say "What's the name ? cash or account name ? " what really burns me is when they are muliti stores and they tell you 1 of their other stores have it 100 miles away, and they will transfer it for you then they charge you for the transfer. Those things and lazy people test my faith in a hurry


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

If you get that poor of service time for a new dealer.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> If you get that poor of service time for a new dealer.


 Don't have alot of choices around here Deadmoose, Like I posted earlier on this thread will do my buying at the last Mom & Pop Case IH dealer but the clock is ticking there because the big Muliti store dealer is just sitting there waiting like a buzzard waiting to pick their bones, I would have to drive 140 miles to get green parts to get away from th e Wally world green paint dealer they have me surrounded


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

snowball said:


> Don't have alot of choices around here Deadmoose, Like I posted earlier on this thread will do my buying at the last Mom & Pop Case IH dealer but the clock is ticking there because the big Muliti store dealer is just sitting there waiting like a buzzard waiting to pick their bones, I would have to drive 140 miles to get green parts to get away from th e Wally world green paint dealer they have me surrounded


I am more fortunate than I thought for my local dealers. I'll take it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a pretty good small NH dealer that has helped me beyond what I expected, but it's mainly my salesman that makes the whole dealership a good one. He has personally driven 20 miles to my location and helped me fix things he didn't even sell me! 
He has given me his personal cell phone number and helped me on Sunday's, acting almost like a service dept should during hay season. 
There's still good people out there folks. Don't give up. Quitting is easy. Get away from negative people and find positive people to work with.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> I have a pretty good small NH dealer that has helped me beyond what I expected, but it's mainly my salesman that makes the whole dealership a good one. He has personally driven 20 miles to my location and helped me fix things he didn't even sell me!
> He has given me his personal cell phone number and helped me on Sunday's, acting almost like a service dept should during hay season.
> There's still good people out there folks. Don't give up. Quitting is easy. Get away from negative people and find positive people to work with.


 you better treat him as good as he does you JD there aren't many like him left, the big dealers have taught they salesmen to take the money and run. Try to get some of his DNA so he can be cloned


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My local Kubota dealer is damn good, too. He takes care of me more on the cost of things he sells me and service costs. Knows my name, treats me like family.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm sad how negative this post got in a hurry. I had a great big sermon to explain that most dealers aren't evil incarnate, but I'm not even gonna waste my breath.... 

I feel super fortunate for our dealers a lot more tonight.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

stack em up said:


> I'm sad how negative this post got in a hurry. I had a great big sermon to explain that most dealers aren't evil incarnate, but I'm not even gonna waste my breath....
> I feel super fortunate for our dealers a lot more tonight.


Mine (at least the ones I frequent) are great. Maybe its a MN or midwest thing?

If I had dealers treat me like some of the stories above they wouldn't get a dime from me. Period.

They work for you. You don't work for them.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> I'm sad how negative this post got in a hurry. I had a great big sermon to explain that most dealers aren't evil incarnate, but I'm not even gonna waste my breath....
> I feel super fortunate for our dealers a lot more tonight.


Paul,I've been pretty impressed with your parts department.There has been quit a few times they had parts on the shelf when other dealers did not.I haven't bought any eq there but know some that have and they all had good things to say.Thumbs up to Midway.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

stack em up said:


> I'm sad how negative this post got in a hurry. I had a great big sermon to explain that most dealers aren't evil incarnate, but I'm not even gonna waste my breath....
> 
> I feel super fortunate for our dealers a lot more tonight.


I spoke with some dealers in your st. I think you guys in Mn. are luck because they all try very hard . the Green Muliti dealer I'am force to deal with has 19 stores in Il. and Wi. They just don't care.another good example is Titan machinery how many stores do they have in the 6 or 7 states. and look at they financial situation.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's the "we're too big to fail" mentality.
Mom & pop stores know every sale is important. Salesmen in the big stores figure "if I don't get the sale, it's no big deal, I'll still have a job". I was at a big box on Monday. One of the salesmen told me they are mostly salary with a small commission, which is a lot like our welfare system. You get enough $ to survive. It's human nature for most salesmen to not try very hard in that situation.

My small dealers return calls and fight for sales. Sure, they have 1970's paneling falling off the walls and tarantula sized spiders in the corners of the men's room, but I'm not there for a clean environment, I'm there to get parts, sales and service.


----------

